# Pics from CES



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

DIYMA said:


>


 Bring your own model for the other shots?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pics! 

Is that lady stocking you or something


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Bring your own model for the other shots?



this is so funny i had to have all my coworkers look. :laugh:


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> Bring your own model for the other shots?


 
Yeah... she is in a few others that didn't turn out that well.
Here is one


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Bring your own model for the other shots?


Dang it! I meant the pic of YOU in front of theDynamat booth.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone needs to brace the camera...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Inferno333 said:


> Someone needs to brace the camera...


 
Yeah.. That is why Kathy took most of the pics.. Mine turned out all fuzzy.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Wow, some of those cars look amazing. I'm especially loving that white GTR with what I believe is the Zele Tuning Package and a big ass spoiler... yum...


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

cool stuff


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

hahaha that pic is epic


----------



## mad89 (May 25, 2009)

Wow! Some very nice cars and installs there! Totally awesome.


----------



## mufasa55 (Dec 3, 2009)

the pics are sweet


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

nice pics! thanks.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I just now saw this forum. I bought my wife a JC power amp off a local kid and have been VERY impressed at the power output it has.


----------



## twocupsofbutter (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

twocupsofbutter said:


> Nice!


49 posts and counting; 1 to go.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Loving the Flat Stanley shots! My sons went on tour with Britney Spears, I personally would have preferred the CES show.


----------



## crazydragon (Jun 7, 2010)

love the pics


----------



## vlad335 (May 17, 2010)

sam3535 said:


> 49 posts and counting; 1 to go.


Cool.


----------



## vlad335 (May 17, 2010)

DIYMA said:


>


Wow! That is clean! 

Absolute Perfection would be acheived by fabricating more stainless to tie the amps together though. IMHO. ( Which means nothing.)


----------



## ericrutter11 (Nov 6, 2009)

That was awesome. Loved the ID car.


----------

